# Nokia N70 Vs N90 Vs N91 Vs SE K750i



## SGS_001 (Jun 4, 2006)

I'm looking at buying a phone with good camera, media player, FM Radio, Speakerphone with Mute function and can be used across the globe (GSM - Tri or Quad Band??)

Can those who have Nokia N series (N70 / N90 / N91) or SE K750i or some other better model provide your feedback and suggestions on buying that model?

It's got to be a good value for money...

PS: Had posted this earlier in the Reviews section but I think this is the better place for this thread to be. So, posting it again )


----------



## speedyguy (Jun 4, 2006)

w810i is a very kool option....u need to tell us ur needs....n series n SE series r totally different thing...as per u said...good camera, speaker, media, fm can all go wit SE at better price like k750i, w700i, w810i, k800i (3mp) etc. N series come at higher range wit other facilities but aint got cam n sound quality like se....so take ur decision

as for value for money...i suggest SE W810i (walkman fone)

cheers


----------



## saiaspire (Jun 4, 2006)

I agree with Speedguys. The Sony W810i is the best!!! I own one and i am really satisfied. It suits all ur needs, so jus go for it!


----------



## Official Techie (Jun 4, 2006)

for camera i would suggest to go with nokia but if camera is not the first crystal clear priorityy go for se 810i


----------



## aryayush (Jun 4, 2006)

One more vote for Sony Ericsson W810i.


----------



## Akshay (Jun 4, 2006)

Go for N91... it is the latest n has got everythng u want + it has bose 
headphones...


----------



## Gaurav (Jun 4, 2006)

yup, my vote goes to N91. good choice.....


----------



## kumarmohit (Jun 4, 2006)

Bro it depends on how much can you spend If you can afford N91 I think you should also look at some Windows Mobile based fones too


----------



## alekh_khanna (Jun 4, 2006)

SE W810i.. It's the best !!!


----------



## speedyguy (Jun 4, 2006)

dude u must go to dealers n find out urself wat u looking for n which one u get...thats best for u...its all in ur needs....good luk

cheers


----------



## Gaurav (Jun 4, 2006)

kumarmohit said:
			
		

> Bro it depends on how much can you spend If you can afford N91 I think you should also look at some Windows Mobile based fones too



that's right man, but he wanted some piece of advice, n i thought N91 is a choice.


----------



## mobilegeek (Jun 4, 2006)

810i is good. and there is a big price diff between that n70 & n91 

If you can afford .. N91 is a good buy


----------



## mohitgiri (Jun 5, 2006)

aal the gyus making u confused please watch out new range of nokia
nokia 5500
nokia n80
and nokia n71/72 is avaILABLE IN INDIA and UK now.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jun 6, 2006)

w810i is wot i suggest!


----------



## gdatuk (Jun 6, 2006)

n70 is my choice....value for money...


----------



## mobilegeek (Jun 6, 2006)

810i or 3250,  but nokia one is bulkier, & SE doesnt hav Symbian


----------



## montsa007 (Jun 7, 2006)

man its like all big guys in a ring


----------



## freakanomics (Jun 10, 2006)

n91 completely rules the roster. Come to ur senses,guys, it's got a 4 GB hard driveWi-Fi, 2mp camera, supports multiple audio formats, and has the best audio quality in the market. It also records videos in MPEG4,H.263 AND Real Vido8 formats. NOW, WHOM DO U VOTE FOR?


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jun 10, 2006)

n91!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
NOKIA RULZZZZZZZZZZ
BOSE HEADPHONES
4 GB HDD
Wi Fi
ever stylish design
!!!!!!!!!!!!!
SE u totally suck with those sick phones


----------



## SGS_001 (Jun 12, 2006)

Guys -- Appreciate all your responses...

I have finally settled for N70-1...

I didn't prefer SE550 as it's not extendible.
I didn't prefer 810i as the digit review in Jun '06 issue stated that it's a good walkman phone - but felt on other features, N70 seems to be better.
I didn't go for N91, as the price is still slightly on the higher side -- and a clarification -- it DOESN"T COME WITH A BOSE HEADPHONE - though it's only a marketing gimmick.. You may need to buy Bose as an accessory, if you want.

That way N70 seems to be very good and now am happy with my decision !

(Though there were few glitches initially mainly due to the inadequate info in the manuals).


----------



## suave_guy (Jun 12, 2006)

good choice SGS 001....just 10 days back u cud call me a SE fanatic..although still i'm but i've realized that nokia N series is also good specially the N70....its a very practical phone, not oversized like other phones of the N series and it also looks very stylish....overall its a very handy and durable smartphone.....good for me coz i hate huge phones

now i was in dilemma coz i wanted a phone with whole load of features, big screen and excellent sound quality and camera...i had SE W810i in my mind and it definately offers very good camera and sound quality but it looses on smartphone features and small screen...now i know and understand this kind of situation coz i currently own SE K700i and it has a decent camera and sound but i cant install apps on this phone and when i checked out nokia phones of my friends i knew what i was missing.....it is then i decided that i'll go for a smartphone with excellent camera and sound quality....

i decided for these 4 phones...
1. SE P990i.....dunno when its gonna release, it gets delayed all the time...anyways i probably will not go for this phone as this is huge in size and misses "mega bass" and "stereo expansion of walkman series but still this is under consideration...
2. SE W950i....i'm so disappointed that this phone has no camera otherwise i wud have gone with this phone coz it has every other thing i need
3. Nokia N91....is a smartphone and offers excellent sound quality and good camera but again its very huge and expensive
4. Nokia N70...has a very compact and stylish design..smartphone with very good camera and decent sound quality....so overall this phone is a slightly better option for my needs....
and for music i've decided to go for i-pod nano....coz i know i wont be fully satisfied with N70 music performance....but i really need a smartphone

any suggestion guys...?

ENjoy...


----------



## speedyguy (Jun 12, 2006)

why not try n80 if its affordable....its got best cam

cheers


----------



## suave_guy (Jun 12, 2006)

i think SE K790/800 has a better camera than N80 but than its not a smartphone... but i agree that currently N80 is the smartphone with the best camera....but N80 is like a brick, heavy and huge...and also expensive...

ENjoy...


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jun 12, 2006)

got a w700i for 15k + VAT! awsome phone! best deal!  why not haf a look at this phone? its the same as w800i except it comes wid a 256mb memstick pro duo and is available in two colors: orange and titanium gold. i bought the gold one!


----------



## True Geek (Jun 12, 2006)

infra_red_dude said:
			
		

> got a w700i for 15k + VAT! awsome phone! best deal!  why not haf a look at this phone? its the same as w800i except it comes wid a 256mb memstick pro duo and is available in two colors: orange and titanium gold. i bought the gold one!



Correct me if I am wrong, but w700i also lacks Autofocus which w800i had


----------



## speedyguy (Jun 13, 2006)

personally i dun like nokia fones...they never attract me for anythin...alwez hv 1 negative atleast for shiftin me to se... i was just reconin n80 for features...but again...its bulky n its pricy...for cam n sound u got k800i...infact i didnt knew its already in indian market....thats d best cam so far...even beats 3.2mp n80 wit its 3mp camera..its on u 2 decide dude

cheers


----------



## suave_guy (Jun 13, 2006)

no SE k800i is not yet in the indian market, infact most probably k790i will be released in india(or asia) and not k800i, read it on some website...

but i guess k790i/800i lacks "mega bass" which is bad coz even k750i has it...

ENjoy...


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jun 14, 2006)

True Geek said:
			
		

> Correct me if I am wrong, but w700i also lacks Autofocus which w800i had



yes, but that results in lesser waiting period between clicks.


----------



## khin007 (Jun 14, 2006)

i vote4 nokia n70 (get n90 if u can )


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Jun 18, 2006)

aravind_n20 said:
			
		

> n91!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> NOKIA RULZZZZZZZZZZ
> BOSE HEADPHONES
> 4 GB HDD
> ...


 hello even w800...and w810....and even k750i can use bose head phones....if u get a better headphones than bose...even that also u can use.....
why??? it has that jack connection to it...
ok let me say....given the price...w800 and 810 comes with the superb head phones..???
have u ever heard in that...??????
it sticks into the ears and can also give a ipod a competition....

and for the hdd drive...as one of the members here mentioned...HDD has moving parts and easy to get damaged....if u drop it ...
more over all the nokia are big fat things and carrying them itself needs a seperate excercise daily.....

GO FOR W810 i


----------



## sriharsha_mahankali (May 24, 2008)

n91 is my choice......it has very good earphones for hearing high bass audio...and 8gb harddisk for storage....so better to choose n91


----------



## aryayush (May 24, 2008)

Oh my God, _duuude_!

The last reply posted to this thread was two _years_ ago. What were you thinking!


----------



## Tech.Masti (May 24, 2008)

Oops.....he digged up a 2 year old thread.


----------

